# Three pairs 98mm skis for sale, preferably to someone from NY tri-state area...



## twochordcool (Jan 21, 2017)

Hello people! I have 3 pairs of skis for sale. All 3 skied only 2 days or less. Selling at best offer. I was a bit of a gear junkie and probably went a little too crazy buying skis. I now know which skis I will hold on to and which I am going to move. For your information, the bindings are set to a 318mm length boot (so you know if bindings are good where they're at or if the skis will need to be redrilled to fit your boot). The Rossignol Sin 7 in a 164 length, with Rossignol Axial3 120 bindings, were NEVER skied. The Salomon Q98 skis in a 172 length, with Salomon STH12 bindings were skied under 2 days. The Line Prophet 98 skis in a 172 length, with Marker Griffon bindings, were skied ONE day. Make me an offer that will make us both happy. You'll get great skis you love at a decent price, and I'll knock my credit card down more so I can go out to Utah again soon! PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 23, 2017)

The Lines are very tempting.  Though my BSL is 325, so they may not be able to adjust that much w/o re-drill.


----------



## twochordcool (Jan 23, 2017)

That is a 7mm difference - my guess is a redrill wouldn't be necessary. Perhaps a ski shop tech could give you a definitive answer on if it would be necessary or not.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 23, 2017)

Rushski said:


> The Lines are very tempting.  Though my BSL is 325, so they may not be able to adjust that much w/o re-drill.


You are most likely ok with that. Typically Griffins are good for 1 boot size +/- from drilling, so USUALLY about 10mm.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 24, 2017)

These are all really good skis. Too short for me, sadly.

That, and my wife would divorce me if I bought a pair a skis right now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

